# Dog food!



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed raw, and they get a variety of many different proteins all the time. Though none of mine are picky nor have ever been picky, they'll eat anything that's put in front of them.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, you could try feeding him raw if you're open to it. I'm sure he will lick his bowl clean in seconds


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

BudsDaddy2020 said:


> I’ve realized that he’s a very picky eater because I’ve had to change the flavor of the food a few times too because he’s gotten bored of it.


I what way is he a picky eater and gotten bored of his food?
If the answer is he doesn't eat all of it, I would guess you are over feeding him.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Several years ago, we were looking to change Max's food. We went to a local pet store, and the owner put out about 6 samples in separate dishes. Max had an obvious preference, which was Acana Wild Prairie. WP is a grain free food. Max ate the food happily for a few years, but when the grain free controversy arose, we switched him to Purina Pro Plan. He ate the PPP eagerly also. So, you might try a taste test. I will add that Max would probably have eaten anything we put in front of him. He was a big boy, and always was ready for dinner.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

What size bag of food do you buy? My dog eats Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach salmon based food, but he would be far less interested as we got down towards the end of a large bag. So now I buy the 5 pound bag, which goes quickly with a big dog, but he always eats it.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

BudsDaddy2020 said:


> So this is going to be a long post so bare with me. So im currently feeding my pup purine pro plan which has been what I’ve been feeding him for 6 months now. When he was younger, I had issues with him have constant diarrhea and after changing his food I found pro plan. I’ve realized that he’s a very picky eater because I’ve had to change the flavor of the food a few times too because he’s gotten bored of it. Before any of you say I should take him to the vet that he has issues with his stomach… no he doesn’t. I already did that. He’s just a very picky eater. So I wanted to ask those that have had the same issue with their Golden, what good are you currently serving them?
> Also which brand is the tastiest one for goldens? If any of you could share your knowledge. Please and thank you!


I think my goldens would eat dryer lint! I do have a picky eater though. She's 8 years old so she's a senior. I just occasionally buy a bag of a different but equal quality food and she does fine.


----------



## BudsDaddy2020 (Dec 20, 2020)

SRW said:


> I what way is he a picky eater and gotten bored of his food?
> If the answer is he doesn't eat all of it, I would guess you are over feeding him.


Both. He’s a picky eater and gets bored of his food. I don’t overfeed him. I honestly don’t even feed him much. Twice a day, a cup and half. I say picky eater because even if I mix hid favorites fruits or vegetables. He sometimes won’t eat it all and other times he will. The last time I changed his food it was salmon/rice I believe and when I changed it to chicken. He devoured it no hesitation but as he started going through the bag he seemed less interested.


----------



## BudsDaddy2020 (Dec 20, 2020)

BuddyBigDog said:


> What size bag of food do you buy? My dog eats Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach salmon based food, but he would be far less interested as we got down towards the end of a large bag. So now I buy the 5 pound bag, which goes quickly with a big dog, but he always eats it.


I get the 20 something pound bag because of the value makes more sense. I spend more if I go smaller opposed to larger but it seems I might have to go smaller and change up the flavors more often so he doesn’t get bored of the flavors.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

If he is healthy, just not eating all his food, you are feeding him too much. Be glad he doesn't over eat, many dogs would.
If you are giving any treats, consider cutting back or stopping.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed Rocky 2 cups per day of PPP. We buy PPP Large Breed in the 34 pound bag from Chewy.com or Amazon. We pour the contents into a large air tight container, so it stays fresh. We then take about 2 weeks supply out at a time, and place it in another airtight container for his daily feedings. We order a bag about every 3 months.


----------



## Vixsantos1 (May 17, 2019)

BudsDaddy2020 said:


> So this is going to be a long post so bare with me. So im currently feeding my pup purine pro plan which has been what I’ve been feeding him for 6 months now. When he was younger, I had issues with him have constant diarrhea and after changing his food I found pro plan. I’ve realized that he’s a very picky eater because I’ve had to change the flavor of the food a few times too because he’s gotten bored of it. Before any of you say I should take him to the vet that he has issues with his stomach… no he doesn’t. I already did that. He’s just a very picky eater. So I wanted to ask those that have had the same issue with their Golden, what good are you currently serving them?
> Also which brand is the tastiest one for goldens? If any of you could share your knowledge. Please and thank you!


----------



## Cdg711 (May 3, 2018)

Farmers dog. I have one who had stomach issues even after switching to PPP and he’s been on farmers dog for over a year and haven’t had any issues since.


----------



## Vixsantos1 (May 17, 2019)

Royal canin Golden retriever puppy and then Royal Canin Golden retriever adult. My boys can’t get enough of this food. We even use it as training treats as they love it so much!


----------



## DD004 (Sep 20, 2020)

My pups have never been picky eaters or had digestive issues. I rotate different brands because I personally don’t think any one food is perfect. I think it provides a better balance of minerals, micro nutrients, probiotics, etc. You get the idea. Just be sure it’s a quality food. Solves the “I’m bored with my food “ problem too. 
As far as food storage, kibble should be stored in its original bag in an airtight container. Kibble can get rancid pretty quickly, only purchase what your pet can eat in two weeks.If you must buy the larger bags you can freeze the extra until needed.
Again, my dogs have never had digestive problems, food allergies, etc. What works for me might not be best for your pup.


----------



## DD004 (Sep 20, 2020)

Max's Dad said:


> We feed Rocky 2 cups per day of PPP. We buy PPP Large Breed in the 34 pound bag from Chewy.com or Amazon. We pour the contents into a large air tight container, so it stays fresh. We then take about 2 weeks supply out at a time, and place it in another airtight container for his daily feedings. We order a bag about every 3 months.





Max's Dad said:


> We feed Rocky 2 cups per day of PPP. We buy PPP Large Breed in the 34 pound bag from Chewy.com or Amazon. We pour the contents into a large air tight container, so it stays fresh. We then take about 2 weeks supply out at a time, and place it in another airtight container for his daily feedings. We order a bag about every 3 months.


Try to avoid storing kibble in plastic containers. Plastic containers have tiny microscopic pores Fats get trapped in these pores and over time they will become rancid and contaminate each new batch of food poured into the container. Store kibble in the original bag in an airtight container. Kibble can get rancid pretty quickly, try to purchase only what your pet can eat in two weeks, any extra can be frozen until it’s needed.


----------

